# No Shortcuts?



## recDNA (Oct 25, 2011)

I'm stock unrooted. No more shortcuts? How do you do a shortcut? Any screenshot app work? No way to free up space by getting rid of google search bar on screens?


----------



## recDNA (Oct 25, 2011)

As an alternative to shortcuts is there a 1 x 1 photo widget that links to the gallery to view full sized photo?


----------

